# Adjusting Router Speed.



## Charger1966 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello People, I was wondering. Can you put a Dimmer switch in line to a receptacle. Then plug a non variable speed router in that receptacle and use the dimmer as a speed controller. I was kicking this idea back and forth and thought why not put it on the forum.
Keep making sawdust
Lance.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lance

In short No,,,sorry,,, but you can get one at the right price from ▼
at about the same price as a light dimmer. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43060
see pdf file below how to use the device on your router. 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/speedcon.html
http://www.grizzly.com/products/G3703
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g3555

Bj


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Charger1966 said:


> Hello People, I was wondering. Can you put a Dimmer switch in line to a receptacle. Then plug a non variable speed router in that receptacle and use the dimmer as a speed controller. I was kicking this idea back and forth and thought why not put it on the forum.
> Keep making sawdust
> Lance.


Hi Lance:

The usual dimmer module that is sold in stores for use with house lighting is usually rate something like 300 Watts incandescent load. 300 Watts at 120 Volts is only 2-1/2 amps. Most, if not all, routers are well beyond the 2-1/2 amps rating. As indicated by Bob, you will need a module that is rated for higher currents.

Cassie
(electrical engineer)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Exactly to the point Cassie. Which brings up the fact that 3+ HP routers may or may not need a larger speed controller than the HF unit which is rated at 15 amps.(This is because manufacturers take liberties with their ratings) There are 20 amp speed controllers available but they do cost quite a bit more. Always go by the rating tag on your router.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Like vacuums router hp is peak hp. Namely, the manufacturer has put the router on a bench dynometer & then has applied load until that router is screeching & smoking to get the peak hp rating. You will notice that most routers come with a 15amp cord, & if you have never blown a circuit breaker then you have come nowhere near the peak hp claimed by the manufacturer. By contrast induction motors are rated for continuous hp. Namely it will deliver the stated hp running all day long.

Lee


----------



## Charger1966 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the great info. I bought a speed Contoler from Rockler and it works great.
Keep Making that Sawdust.
Lance


----------



## Ianelm1930 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Lane,
I have a fixed speed router, a Makita 3600B, which runs at 22,000 rpm.
I want to use a lock mitre cutter at a recommended speed of 16,000 rpm
I realise it is two years ago since your post re a Rockler speed contoller. Have you any experience of otaining one in UK?
Regards, Ian


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ian, try the UK ebay site or any of your resident woodworking suppliers.


----------



## Charger1966 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello Ian, Sorry no I have not had the pleasure of buying in the UK. Hope that you find on. I bought mine from Rockler. 
Keep Making that Sawdust.
Lance


----------



## Ianelm1930 (Oct 20, 2009)

After further advice folks, I have ordered a DeWalt 625 variable speed router to prevent nasties happening!
Was this agood choice?
Ian


----------

